# Sun Dried Tomato Dip



## norgeskog (Jan 13, 2005)

Great with crudités or crackers, or on a sandwich, or cold meats.

SUN-DRIED TOMATO DIP

1/4 cup drained oil packed sun-dried tomatoes
2 Tbs chopped drained bottled roasted red peppers (1 oz)
1/2 cup walnuts roasted (about 1-3/4 oz)
1 tsp finely shopped shallot
1-1/2 tsp red-wine vinegar
2 Tbs water
1/4 cup evoo

Puree all ingredients except oil in a food processor.  With motor running, add oil in a slow stream blending until incorporated.. Season to taste with salt.

EDIT:  I have made this omitting the 1/4 cup EVOO, used wooden spoon to mix everything, garnish with a few drops of evoo is good.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2005)

copied and pasted!  Thanks.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 14, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> copied and pasted!  Thanks.



thanks, pdswife1, I hope you like it.  I just love sun dried tomatoes.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 14, 2005)

So do I!    I made chicken the other day coated in sun-dried tomatoes and garlic flavored bread crumbs, it was GREAT!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 14, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> So do I!    I made chicken the other day coated in sun-dried tomatoes and garlic flavored bread crumbs, it was GREAT!



whoa, pdswife1, that will be added to my list of chicken recipes, and so simple.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 14, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> pdswife1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was easy and good.. I just  dipped the chicken in  seasoned flour and then  beaten eggs  and then the bread crumbs.... browned on top of the stove and then finished cooking in the oven.  Nice and moist and delish.


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is another great version.

White Bean and Sun-Dried Tomato Dip 
1 clove garlic 
6 pieces sun-dried tomatoes, chopped finely 
14 oz great Northern beans, cooked, drained, rinsed (can also use canned) 
1/4 c fresh lemon juice 
2 tb bread crumbs, dried 
2 tb almonds, toasted, chopped 
1 ts dried basil 
Salt and pepper to taste 

1.Process beans, lemon juice, bread crumbs, almonds, garlic, basil, salt and pepper in a food processor until smooth. Stir in tomatoes. Cover and chill for at least one hour before serving.


----------

